# Setting a sight



## Galapegus

I just bought my first slingshot two days ago. It is the Barnett Pro Diablo II and i have no idea how to set up the sight it came with. I dont know how to set it at all. The only thing i have figure out was how to put it in the arm, setting it from here is where i dont know.


----------



## DaveSteve

I'v never seen one before, so I looked it up and found this.

Will it help?


----------



## Galapegus

Sadly no . Greatly appreciate you looking though . Basically all he says in the video is that you can adgust the sight and move the pin which i figured out lol. Not not sure how to set the pin, Like, when im setting it where do i aim the pin? I know that when you arm the slingshot sideways you arm the top arm at the target, just not sure how the sights work.


----------



## DaveSteve

I was hoping that sombody could help you.

It might not be a popular slingshot here on the forum.


----------



## Galapegus

I guess its a fact that the sights are very rarely used lol. I went through like, 12 pages on google with no results lol


----------



## Cjw

If you hold the sling shot gangster or sideways have the sight straight up as a starting point sight the top of the sight at your target and see where it shoots. Than ajust it up or down for your elevation. I just use the top of the fork.I found I have to use to low of an anchor point to use the sight


----------



## Galapegus

Perfect!! Thank you


----------

